# How many hours on a 1TB?



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

Somewhere in the FAQ I saw that a 1TB internal upgrade would give me 157 HD hours. I'm showing a capacity of 142 HD hours. I answered Yes to the question about expanding the capacity.
Thanks for your help anyone.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

slimjim867 said:


> Somewhere in the FAQ I saw that a 1TB internal upgrade would give me 157 HD hours. I'm showing a capacity of 142 HD hours. I answered Yes to the question about expanding the capacity.
> Thanks for your help anyone.


You have to turn on another item for the extra time to go from 142 to 157, it's under the expansion software but i forgot exactly where. Someone will tell exactly where that is.


----------



## Barchetta (Feb 15, 2008)

lessd said:


> You have to turn on another item for the extra time to go from 142 to 157, it's under the expansion software but i forgot exactly where. Someone will tell exactly where that is.


Mine shows 157.. but keep in mind thats probably for the poorest quality setting??? or is it.. says variable im sure based on compression but what about quality setting? it amazed me they dont display A) time based on your quality setting and also based on how much storage is left.. I mean I dont even think there is a way other than yanking the drive to see how much space is left??

But anyway.. I "supersized" mine and it shows 157 HD hrs.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

slimjim867 said:


> Somewhere in the FAQ I saw that a 1TB internal upgrade would give me 157 HD hours. I'm showing a capacity of 142 HD hours. I answered Yes to the question about expanding the capacity.
> Thanks for your help anyone.


You have to use WinMFS and run "MFS Supersize" to get to 157 hrs. You can do that at any time even after you've already been using the drive in your Tivo. Just hook it back up to the PC and do the Supersize, only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Barchetta said:


> Mine shows 157.. but keep in mind thats probably for the poorest quality setting???


157 hours is for HD content. With a lower setting you would get over 1368 hours, which is for SD content.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You should show around 144 hours until your tivo updates to a newer software version.


----------

